# Wago-Gerätebeschreibungsdatei



## RVP_33 (22 August 2017)

Hallo Kollegen/innen,

früher benutze ich Codesys V2.3. Gerade habe ich die neue Version von Codesys V3.5 auf meinem Rechner installiert. Aber habe ich damit ein Problem. Ich habe nicht die Gerätebeschreibungsdateien von Wago.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 Wie kann ich die PLC Liste von Wago in Codesys Konfigurieren? Braucht man XML datei?falls ja wie ich bekommen könnte?

Viele Grüße
Rasoul


----------



## Sagas (22 August 2017)

Hallo,

du hast CoDeSys 3.5 von 3S geladen und installiert? Wago hat eine eigene Software Lösung - "e!Cockpit" darin ist die Hardware automatisch enthalten.
Soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich Wago Hardware über das normale CoDeSys zu betreiben.

Grüße
Sagas


----------



## RVP_33 (22 August 2017)

Hallo,

Ja ich habe die Codesys V3.5 von 3S installiert.


----------



## RVP_33 (22 August 2017)

Aber Schau mal. Ich habe Als Beispiel die Gerätebeschreibungsdatei von Lenze angehängt. Aber wieder ist meine Liste Leer


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 August 2017)

Welche Steuerung von WAGO soll es denn sein? Für die PFC100 und PFC200 kann man sich bei 3S eine Demo herunterladen oder eine Lizenz erwerben, allerdings musst Du auf der WAGO-Steuerung dafür die Laufzeit austauschen. Ansonsten musst Du, wie Sagas schon schrieb das e!Cockpit oder ein Starterkit kaufen.


----------

